# Decent Betta Set Ups



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey!

My gf has become a little fascinated with my fish tank and would like a small bedside tank for her room. She initially suggested a couple of goldfish in a BiOrb Life :bash:.

I have steered her off this idea, and she's now interested in a betta. I was wondering if you could suggest some tanks that may be a good idea of a lone male Betta (perhaps with 1-2 other small fish, but doubtful).

So far she is interested in a large vase (personally, not a fan, but I guess it could work if it has enough water), or a fluval Chi. Any other ideas?

Cheers


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

When people say that fighters can live in jars because they only live in puddles in the wild etc... its all bollox!

They only live in small ammounts of water during the worst of the dry season and they also dont have long fins to deal with, wild fighters dont look so.... poncy...

Things to bear in mind:

-They *do* need filtration
-They *are* a tropical fish, from a hot country and unless your house is at a stable 26-28ged C, you need a little heater (Supafish Nano 50watt heaters are great!)
-They are an air breathing (labarynth sp) fish
-They spend a lot of time at the surface and can and WILL jump ruling out open topped tanks like the Chi and closed top tanks like the Fluval Edge.
-They dont like fast flowing water.
-They can and personally i found most will eat small shrimps and fish like endlers or micro rasbora.

Personally, i would find a nice glass cube tank WITH a lid, get some plant substrate and some nice plants like lileaopsis grass and a cryptocoryne as a taller plant, an over tank light, a nice fighter and maybe some slightly larger shrimps, maybe a bamboo shrimp or some large algae shrimps? 

Depending on size of tank... a few cardinal tetras? or rasbora etc...

You can easily pick up glass cube tanks from fleabay etc... I'd not want anything less than 20 liters....

That aside....

Aqua One 320 and better still, Aqua One 320T tanks make fantastic little compact tanks you can buy as a kit and not have to fuss over getting seperate light units and filters etc 

Id say the 340 Pro is great but the filtration elements like the carbon are fairly specific and really hard to get hold of. Almost pointless even trying to find them.

EDIT: totally forgot about this Arcadia Arc Tanks, not seen one in a while as we dont deal with Arcadia direct atm. Had one of the original small Arc Tanks set up as a fighter tank and it was great! The light it slightly pinky colour enhancing light, not glaring so great in a bedroom and great fro fighters!

Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - NEW! Arc Tank II


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

The Aquastart 320 is a great tank:2thumb: Here's a pic of such a tank which was divided for two male Bettas










And this was another similar sized tank


----------

